# November photography thread



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## mort (Nov 2, 2008)

St James' Park





Autumn





Reflection





Shell Building





I was sent on my way by a security guard when taking photos of the Shell Building (from the pavement).  He argued it was illegal. I argued it wasn't.  I decided I couldn't be arsed to have a proper fight about it, so wandered off having told him that Shell can't ban people from taking photos of their building.  And if they can, then a few million tourists have broken their law.....


----------



## northeastoipunk (Nov 2, 2008)

there all canny good will post a few of mine in morn when im sober and can work it out


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 3, 2008)

mort said:


> I was sent on my way by a security guard when taking photos of the Shell Building (from the pavement).  He argued it was illegal. I argued it wasn't.  I decided I couldn't be arsed to have a proper fight about it, so wandered off having told him that Shell can't ban people from taking photos of their building.  And if they can, then a few million tourists have broken their law.....



Even I can see that was not an ideal location for a terrorist rocket attack. Some of the tourists on the other bank would have a far better photo showing the exact window to target the hand held missile on. You need to identify the CE office first a bit difficult from street level. The security guide should be on the other bank confiscating cameras


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Nov 3, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



You have got me doing the same you mother, the feeling of desolation is rather good..


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 3, 2008)

e19896 said:


> the feeling of desolation is rather good..



thanks...


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## LadyLDN (Nov 4, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



I _really_ like the mood of this one


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 4, 2008)

LadyLDN said:


> I _really_ like the mood of this one



Thanks. I was testing how waterproof my camera was. Hasn't blown up yet


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 4, 2008)

haadn't used me camera in ages, so decided to do some handheld lowlight stuff with the cat..


----------



## Dreadwear (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pics! Is there a theme for November though? I couldn't see if there is one.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## brix (Nov 5, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> haadn't used me camera in ages, so decided to do some handheld lowlight stuff with the cat..



Lovely picture 

But... is my cat hanging out at your house?   

This is my sleepy boy:






(yours is a much better pic obv.  I was just struck by how similar the cats were )


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 5, 2008)

brix said:


> Lovely picture
> 
> But... is my cat hanging out at your house?
> 
> ...



Awww..

lol.. I can see the similarity.. supposedly ours has a bit of abysinnian in it and they're all meant to be traceable to one cat brought to this country from Egypt by a solider.. (the fur patterns are quite similar even though mine's a mongrel of a cat.. ), so it figures the pattern might be pretty widespread now...


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2008)

A few mundane Bonfire night shots.

















There's a couple more on Flickr


----------



## Vamos666 (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone explain how i compress my photos down in order to post them? I am a complete spaz when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=resize+gimp&spell=1

http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...esnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=resize+irfan&spell=1

http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...icial&hs=m6X&q=resize+paint&btnG=Search&meta=

or jus shove it upto Flukr like othas it'll do some voodoo..right click>properties>use the "static" link with IMG tags.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

Vamos666 said:


> Can anyone explain how i compress my photos down in order to post them? I am a complete spaz when it comes to this sort of thing.



I take it you are usin jpg or jpeg? If so it is all explained here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG

You could change the resolution and compression in your photo editing software albeit at a quality penalty. In reality all you need to do is upload the image to Flckr(or similar) and link into the image at a resolution you want to use. On Firefox you can get the link properties by right clicking on the mouse while hovering over your image. On Urban75 forum hit the quote button on some of the posts with displayed images and you will get an idea on how to use your link - hope thats simple enough


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 6, 2008)

Lost in the garden:


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 6, 2008)

Fuckin infrared bastards


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 6, 2008)

Or is it a red filter... either way.. bastards


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2008)

brix said:


> Lovely picture
> 
> But... is my cat hanging out at your house?
> 
> ...


common theme eh?


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 6, 2008)

2nd shutter sync in effect...


----------



## cybertect (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the geometry in the fisherman shot, Stowpirate


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Forkboy (Nov 7, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Fuckin infrared bastards




yup.. IR..


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## brix (Nov 8, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> common theme eh?



My cat has doppelgangers right left and centre! 

And they're all asleep 

Great pic btw.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2008)

One taken with my mobile last night


----------



## e19896 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 10, 2008)

Tarbet Ness


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 10, 2008)

Etive Mor, I have loads of these, just cannot make the time to upload them. Taken using a 10 stop ND filter resulting in some weird hues and casts.


----------



## funky_sessions (Nov 13, 2008)

experimenting with smoke photography for the first time, I haven't touched the pictures yet, but i'll make some adjustments later
bigger images and the rest of the set are on Flickr...


----------



## e19896 (Nov 13, 2008)

rain wind and some mud.. enough said.. cannon d20..


----------



## e19896 (Nov 13, 2008)

rain wind and some mud.. enough said.. cannon d20.


----------



## kerb (Nov 13, 2008)

e19896 said:


>



love that


----------



## Vamos666 (Nov 13, 2008)

.


----------



## kage (Nov 14, 2008)

Christ... it was almost enough to put me off my stroke.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 14, 2008)

kerb said:


> love that



Thanks and back today 14 11 08 for more..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## funky_sessions (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 15, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


>



Nice photo we have a similar looking women who is very friendly selling the big issue in Stowmarket. We usually get a few charities using very aggressive tactics to get there point across like chasing people down the street blocking the pavement and swearing at those who say they are not interested. The worst offenders were the Red Cross who appear to be complete scum in the way they raise money on the high street. In contrast the Big Issue people appear to be polite and never use the hard sell bully boy tactics  

Does anybody remember the begging debate a few years ago and big  issue sellers and street beggars I do not know what the outcome of that was? For a few months in Suffolk and Norfolk there was a sort of war declared on the homeless.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Sunset over Thorpe Marsh Power Station*






Sunset over Thorpe Marsh Power Station


----------



## g force (Nov 17, 2008)

Hackney


----------



## pogofish (Nov 19, 2008)

Audience question


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know what the fuck ^that^ is, but I wanna be in it.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Nov 21, 2008)

Shooting for a reasonably prominent science prog earlier today.








My contribution to the proceedings:


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Nov 21, 2008)

Is that copper sulphate TP?


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 21, 2008)

yarr

http://www.artangel.org.uk/pages/present/present0808_seizure.htm


----------



## pogofish (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 21, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


>



Is that the same radiator that spawned a rather juvenile picture of an ironing board shadow? 

Great pictures btw man.


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 21, 2008)

Photos taken at the local zoo:


----------



## cesare (Nov 21, 2008)

tribal_princess said:


> yarr
> 
> http://www.artangel.org.uk/pages/present/present0808_seizure.htm






Love the pics


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 21, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Sunset over Thorpe Marsh Power Station



nice!


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 21, 2008)

Shorter exposure, worked out better with no casts from the ND.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 21, 2008)

Spacemonkey - I love those shots.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Xanadu (Nov 22, 2008)

Any criticism is welcome, since this is one of my first forays into real photography.  I'm not cropped or adjusted these, just resized to 25% and rotated.


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Xanadu (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 22, 2008)

You are certainly pushing forward with being experimental there Xanadu.  I like the 2 second exposure ones and where you have used flash combined with a long exposure.


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 23, 2008)

I just realised that those photos represent my main loves in life: music, food and friends.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


>



Our street people tend to be a little bit thinner than that.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 26, 2008)

Right Stowpirate, I see your _cold lane_ and raise you one _hot road_


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 26, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Right Stowpirate, I see your _cold lane_ and raise you one _hot road_



Is salt not good enough these days 







Usual suspects then?


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 28, 2008)

Singing the Blues


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 29, 2008)

*some from Liverpool*


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 29, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> 2nd shutter sync in effect...



that is immense


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 29, 2008)

Last in?


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## mauvais (Nov 30, 2008)

Some done with the new Lightroom:


----------



## big eejit (Nov 30, 2008)

Love those wintry shots stowpirate. Did you force those people out of their warm house so you could take pics of them?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 30, 2008)

Mauvais

I like that flamingo a lot, I love the way you have caught the drop of water on its beak.  The colours are very appealing with the contrast between the pink and the blue of the water.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 30, 2008)

_Pastry in Motion_


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 1, 2008)

Taken yesterday


----------



## Nina (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 1, 2008)

Fucking hell there are some Bad photos on this thread. BAD!


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 1, 2008)

mauvais said:


> Some done with the new Lightroom:



This one is great- can you post the RAW?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2008)

Nina said:


>


Very good!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> This one is great- can you post the RAW?


I'm not making it public for various reasons but I can upload it and PM you a link if you really want.

To ruin the magic for everyone else, it started off like this:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 1, 2008)

And here is a collage I made out of some other photographs:


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 2, 2008)

mauvais said:


> I'm not making it public for various reasons but I can upload it and PM you a link if you really want.
> 
> To ruin the magic for everyone else, it started off like this:


Thanks- that's all I wanted to see anyway

Nice PS. I do that style as well- I learned it here


----------



## mauvais (Dec 2, 2008)

That was just some gradient masks and then the usual tweaking of Highlights/Lights/Darks/Shadows, almost all in Lightroom. It's become so much easier recently.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 2, 2008)

> http://crap.wapoc.com/bridge.jpg
> 
> 
> > /QUOTE]
> ...


----------

